# My tank!



## RoughCollies (Jan 20, 2009)

This is my 20 gallon bow front. I realize that three comets is a bit much for a 20 gallon, but they'll be moving into a pond once they are a little bigger and it's a bit warmer. They are tiny and I've got a good filter and keep up with maintenance. 



















Anyway, there are three small comets and a pleco in there.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

I like the looks of the setup... but onto the important stuff 

How many collies do you have? My parents fell in love with them and ended up with a brother and sister, white and blue merle respectively.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

When you move the Comets to a pond you could put fancy goldfish in that 20G. You could do two of just about anything except Comets or Koi. I prefer the Red Cap Orandas, Black Moors, and Calico Butterflies myself.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> When you move the Comets to a pond you could put fancy goldfish in that 20G. You could do two of just about anything except Comets or Koi. I prefer the Red Cap Orandas, Black Moors, and Calico Butterflies myself.



still alot of cleaning.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Kurtfr0 said:


> still alot of cleaning.


I have 7 goldfish in a 55G and I do a 25% water change every 2 weeks and it seems to get the job done.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cleanliness isn't everything, you still have to concider the issue of stunting. The potential size of fancies is 8" but if you over crowd them they won't reach their full potential and could cause health issues. 3 in a 55 gal is a good load. One in a 20gal bowfront is the max I would try if you want the best conditions for the fish.

And Rough, the tank looks very nice. I like that driftwood. I'm a bit of a driftwood fanatic. lol


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

the rule for goldfish is 1 fish needs atleast 20 gallons, and 10 gallons for every other fish. So the max would be one fancy goldfish, if you plan on sticking with coldwater fish. You might want to start with freshwater tropical.

BTW: its a nice tank 

Hope this helps


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The 20 for 1, 10 for each additional is absurd.

Goldfish are big fish, and they will be happy and active in a nice big tank. In a 20g, they'll just float around since they really can't maneuver well in such tight conditions. I think a 55g is the minimum size for goldies, and that's a tough situation once they start getting bigger as turning around becomes a challenge.

Rough, glad to read that you've got a pond. Perhaps once those comets move to it you could keep something other than goldfish? How about some White Cloud Minnows or a tropical species?


----------

